# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Խորհրդային պլակատներ

## Whyspher Whisper

Այսօր Արխիվում բացվեց Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի պլակատների ցուցադրությունը: Ներկայացված էին հիմնականում հայ նկարիչների պլակատները, ինչպես նաև ռուսական /հարաբերականորեն)/ հանրահայտ "Родина-мать зовет!", "Не болтай!" ևն: Սուբյեկտիվ տպավորություն. ավելի շատ  բացասական հույզերն /թշնամիների միանշանակ նվաստացում, հիմարի տեսքով ներկայացում, անմարդկային վերաբերմունք, ագրեսիա/ շեշտադրված մեր հեղինակների ծաղրանկարներում, էն դեպքում, երբ "համասովետականները" պատասխանատվության զգացում, հայրենասիրություն ու ճիշտ գործելու ձգտում են արթնացնում:

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանի պլակատների մասին ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Ungrateful

Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալի  :LOL: :
Մայկեքի վրա եմ տեսել էդ պլակատներից /տպած/... ամեն դեպքում` մոդայիկ է  :Pardon:  :

----------


## Մարկիզ

> "Не болтай!" ևն...


Էս ինքը… :Jpit: )

----------

Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Սա էլ՝ իբր մի խմեք, շատ հեշտ է հրաժարվելն այդ մեկ բաժակից: 

Տես, ի՜նչ լավ տղա ա. չի խմում: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավն են չէ՞   :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (31.03.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.03.2010), Մարկիզ (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Լապատկեն մեր ընգերն ա  :Jpit: :

----------

Whyspher Whisper (31.03.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալի :
> Մայկեքի վրա եմ տեսել էդ պլակատներից /տպած/... ամեն դեպքում` մոդայիկ է  :


Ռուսականները, թե՞ հայկականները: Ընդհանրապես, թե՞ կռվին վերաբերող:

"Դասականները" ես էլ եմ հավանում` հիմա մի տեսակ պակաս է զգացվում էդ կազմակերպվածության, հստակության ու միանշանակության:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ռուսականները, թե՞ հայկականները: Ընդհանրապես, թե՞ կռվին վերաբերող:
> 
> "Դասականները" ես էլ եմ հավանում` հիմա մի տեսակ պակաս է զգացվում էդ կազմակերպվածության, հստակության ու միանշանակության:


Մայկեքի վրա, ավելի հաճախ մի քիչ փոփոխված տարբերակներն են լինում, չգիտեմ ում ձեռքի գործն ա, բայց լավն են  :Jpit: :
Սրանց պես`

----------

Whyspher Whisper (31.03.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Whyspher Whisper (31.03.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Պլակատը չի փոփոխված :LOL:  1930 թ., անհայտ հեղինակի աշխատանք:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Պլակատը չի փոփոխված 1930 թ., անհայտ հեղինակի աշխատանք:


Դաաաաա...՜  :Blink: 
Սոֆ, բա ինչ էիր ասում՝ Սովետական Սայուզումը ծիծիկ (с) չի եղել  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պլակատը չի փոփոխված 1930 թ., անհայտ հեղինակի աշխատանք:


Ջուրը երևի շատ սառն ա, դրա համար ա տենց զզվանքով էդ պրոցեդուրան անում  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ինձ էս ա բացում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (02.04.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ապագա _Ժողովուրդների հայրը_  :Think: 



Սիրում եմ այսպիսի գործեր

----------

Whyspher Whisper (02.04.2010)

----------

